# Low and Slow HCG levels *update - u/s today!*



## HappyTrying

Hello, after a year of trying we received our first BFP over the weekend. I went for blood test Monday (16 DP IUI) and my HCG came back low, 61. I went again Wednesday (18 DP IUI) and t only raised to 84. I just tested again and am waiting for my results. 

Do I have any hope of having a viable pregnancy? The doctor and nurses are very negative. Anyone have a similar situation? This is all so confusing and heartbreaking. Thank you for any responses.


----------



## taterbean

I feel for you in this situation. It's hard now negative the doctors can be while you're trying to understand what's going on with you. 

Earlier this year, I had slow-rising hcg levels after I'd already thought I'd lost the pregnancy. I had my first positive test at the end of May and got what seemed like my period the next day. It was devastating. Then I wound up getting another positive test a week and a half later and started going to the doctor. My first number at what should have theoretically been 6 weeks was 108. In two days, it only went up to 120. The first doctor I met with didn't even try to explain anything to me. He just walked into the room and said I should terminate. How awful is that?? We asked for another blood test and a progesterone test, and both came back very low. My progesterone level was under 2, but the doctor refused to do anything to even try to help us. He was reluctant to even continue ordering blood tests.

I wound up spending 6 weeks getting blood tests, watching my hcg go up very slowly and then begin to go down. At my peak, I met with a different doctor (first had been fired for other reasons) who finally took the time to explain the slow-rising hcg and low progesterone issues to me. Unfortunately, it's usually a sign of an nonviable pregnancy. More than likely, something is probably wrong with the baby, and while your body is trying to keep making things happen, you'll wind up having a miscarriage. 

My numbers were finally nearly 0 at the end of August, and somehow without ever getting a positive opk, I got pregnant in September. I'm now 9 weeks pregnant, and we got to see our little one and the heartbeat on an ultrasound 2 and a half weeks ago.

There have been cases, though, where numbers started off slowly but things turned out fine. You'll know more when you get your next blood test back. There are always possibilities. I found the Misdiagnosed Miscarriages website to be very comforting to me when I was struggling with everything that I was going through. You should be able to google that since I can't post a link. There are a lot of stories there that can show you just how different everyone's journey can be.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## HappyTrying

Thank you so much for sharing your story. I have pretty much prepared myself for the worst but can't help holding out he tiniest bit of hope. Congratulations on your now healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## PoodleMommy

With this pregnancy, I was sure it was doomed, because my 14dpo hCG was only 48, and two days later it had not doubled (it only went up to 77). But, this baby is a fighter and is very much alive and kicking (and as of 12 weeks, the hCG had caught up and was slightly higher than average). There is hope... Today's number will be the one to let you know what is going on. I hope it has zoomed up for you!


----------



## HappyTrying

Thanks for sharing. It's always nice to hear a success story!


----------



## HappyTrying

Update: just received the call my levels today are 166, _almost_ doubled. I go again Tuesday. I guess all I can do is keep praying.


----------



## chloe11

good luck hunni! all i wanted to say is my HCG were on the slow side (it was 400 though on 14dpo though), taking 3 days to double!! for two weeks till my 6 week scan! (in two occasion it took 2 days all the other days 3 days to double) and i was scared as you expect them to rise more quickly, and everyone around me their HCG was doubling really fast and mine wasnt but anyways on my 6 week scan it showed i have two beautiful babies!! 

good luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dk1234

My dr. Said he had dinner with the man who did the original study on hcg doubling times. He said 2 days isn't the norm it is actually 3. So even though lots of women have 2 day doubling times, 3 is actually the norm!


----------



## taterbean

HappyTrying said:


> Update: just received the call my levels today are 166, _almost_ doubled. I go again Tuesday. I guess all I can do is keep praying.

Congrats!!!! I hope things keep going up for you. You may want to ask if they're willing to do a progesterone test as well as that can help too. If the progesterone level is within normal range (which is something crazy big like 9 to 47) then hopefully everything is ok. I'll keep my finger's crossed that you have a fighter!


----------



## taterbean

Dk1234 said:


> My dr. Said he had dinner with the man who did the original study on hcg doubling times. He said 2 days isn't the norm it is actually 3. So even though lots of women have 2 day doubling times, 3 is actually the norm!

Everything I saw said 2 to 3 days was normal, but doctors seem to get so hung up on 48 hours that they make you feel awful for not doubling in that time. Even with my current pregnancy, they were happier but not ecstatic with my numbers because it was taking closer to 51 hours to double. How silly is that?


----------



## HappyTrying

My numbers are just still so low though, even though it does appear they are starting to rise better. Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## HappyTrying

Oh and I am already on a progesterone suppository for a possibly short luteal phase (it was never officially diagnosed).


----------



## PrettyUnable

Just wanted to wish you Good Luck! 

And no matter how negatives the Doctors and Nurses can be, try to ignore them as every woman and pregnancy is different. The HCG doubling is a guideline... health professionals seem to often forget this.
We can't all fit snugly into their neat little boxes.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## HappyTrying

Thank you all for the responses. I really appreciate it. We are cautiously optimistic right now. It's been a long road for us. In June we found out that my husband has no sperm (Which we later found out was likely due to an injury of some sort). We have now been going thru the whole donor sperm process. And this is out first BFP.


----------



## HappyTrying

Received bloodwork results today, they were 771. So it's looked like this:
16 DP IUI: 61
18 DP IUI: 84
20 DP IUI: 166
24 DP IUI: 771

So happy they more than doubled every 48 hrs. Bu hey are still so low. The nurse wasnt quite as negative either but did say I am def not out of the woods. Any thoughts. Thank you for any responses.


----------



## justonemore11

They may be slow but they are doubling and isnt that what the Dr. is really looking for?
Mine were
13 dpo 50 progesterone 23
15 dpo 127 progestersone 27
I go again around 20 dpo

good luck hun!!


----------



## welshmummy2be

bloods are looking good even if slow, keep faith hun. hoping you all the best xx


----------



## iwantababynow

looks good so far, they are doubling and thats what matters at the moment xxx


----------



## HappyTrying

What are the signs of an eptopic? I'm just so worried.


----------



## lisrad

I had an ectpoic earlier this year, and my hcg were;
28 dpo 717
30 dpo 806
32 dpo 970
so no where near doubling. I also had alot of stabbing pain on just 1 side of my pelvis.
I think your bloods sound great now and if I were you i would be very optimistic. 
771 could take you to 1500 in a couple (or few) days, then 3000... doesnt take long to get high when they are doubling.
got my fx for you xx


----------



## HappyTrying

Thank you for the info. We are praying.


----------



## lisrad

please update us when you have news, i will be thinking of you x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

So glad to hear that things are moving in the right direction. Keep the faith and keep us posted!


----------



## HappyTrying

Update. Just got today's bloodwork, didn't quite double:

16 DP IUI: 61
18 DP IUI: 84
20 DP IUI: 166
24 DP IUI: 771
26 DO IUI: 1204

I go in tomorrow for an early ultrasound. I don't know what to expect and I'm so nervous. Anyone have a situation like this or seen something like this workout. We are just so nervous.

Thank you.


----------



## HappyTrying

We are so worried about ectopic. Although I doing have any real pain other than mild cramps. No spotting. I just don't know what could be going on. Really hope to get some answers tomorrow :(


----------



## daffire

Sending sticky vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope it's not an ectopic for you. I had an ectopic in August and my hCG was very low although it did double for the first week but then stopped doubling and I had spotting at week 6. If you haven't had any spotting that is a good sign. I have known people with slow rising hCG to go on and have perfectly normal pregnancies. I'll be thinking of you and keep us posted.


----------



## bellaswedus

i wish you all the luck and i hope all is ok with your bean. big hug.


----------



## HappyTrying

I go for an ultrasound tomorrow morning. I really really hope for some good news.


----------



## chrislo4

My fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## lisrad

still keeping my fx for you, but i would take heart from your numbers. They are rising, and although they're not doubled hold on to the fact that they've increased significantly. x


----------



## HappyTrying

Had an ultra sound today and they saw the sac and yolk! We are so happy, but we aren't out of the woods. Doctors said the HCG levels and size of the sac is concerning. But, she did say she has seen scenarios like this work out. I go back a week from Monday (11/21) for another u/s where we should be able to see the heartbeat.

I will take this as good news and breathe a little today. Hopefully my hopes and prayers will work.


----------



## themaybaby

HappyTrying said:


> Had an ultra sound today and they saw the sac and yolk! We are so happy, but we aren't out of the woods. Doctors said the HCG levels and size of the sac is concerning. But, she did say she has seen scenarios like this work out. I go back a week from Monday (11/21) for another u/s where we should be able to see the heartbeat.
> 
> I will take this as good news and breathe a little today. Hopefully my hopes and prayers will work.

I will keep you guys in my prayers, and I hope things work out! :hugs:


----------



## NickyNack

we had tests when we found out we were expecting last year, and ours doubled, then went up about 50%, then up over double, then about 50% again.....We also had emergency scan and they thought she was ectopic, but there was a sac and yolk in the right place. Now have a healthy one year old. So there's hope for you yet :)


----------



## PrettyUnable

Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## HappyTrying

Thanks for all the support. We really really hope this all works out. Still so scared though.


----------



## RNMommyto2

GL to you!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: happytrying...was reading through your thread and its very interesting. I said a little prayer to you in hope all went well on the Nov.21 scan.

I too am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
(Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI. 
(Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning). 
(Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone 
(Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
(Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
(Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
(Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
(Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
(Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4. 
(Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
(Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
(Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3

So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.

Good luck to you my dear and all the best...:hugs:


----------



## Havmercy

35_Smiling said:


> :hi::wave: happytrying...was reading through your thread and its very interesting. I said a little prayer to you in hope all went well on the Nov.21 scan.
> 
> I too am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
> (Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI.
> (Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning).
> (Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone
> (Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
> (Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
> (Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
> (Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
> (Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
> (Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4.
> (Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> (Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
> (Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> 
> So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.
> 
> Good luck to you my dear and all the best...:hugs:

Best of wishes to you and I'm keeping hope in my heart for you and the baby.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Havmercy said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> :hi::wave: happytrying...was reading through your thread and its very interesting. I said a little prayer to you in hope all went well on the Nov.21 scan.
> 
> I too am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
> (Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI.
> (Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning).
> (Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone
> (Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
> (Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
> (Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
> (Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
> (Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
> (Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4.
> (Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> (Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
> (Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> 
> So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.
> 
> Good luck to you my dear and all the best...:hugs:
> 
> Best of wishes to you and I'm keeping hope in my heart for you and the baby.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------

